# Huge Spider Web in Texas - Lake Tawakoni State Park



## Kugellager (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone near this thing that can get some photos?

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/08/30/spider.web.ap/index.html

John
];')


----------



## Spiderface (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow, a 200 yard stretch! Wish I could see it in person.


----------



## Moltar (Aug 30, 2007)

*Huge Spiderweb in Texas*

Check this story out: http://www.star-telegram.com/629/story/218113.html

In retrospect perhaps i should have posted this in True Spiders. I just put another post there so mods, feel free to delete/move/whatever you see fit here. It's still a cool story tho'!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 30, 2007)

That is pretty cool. I'd almost want to go down there and check it out. There was webs like that in Borneo too. Kind of freaky when you are close to one and can't see who is residing in it.


----------



## galeogirl (Aug 30, 2007)

That would be excellent to see in person.


----------



## Moltar (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey, here's another one...

http://www.flatrock.org.nz/topics/animals/millions_of_tiny_spiders.htm

I guess this isn't really so uncommon. It makes sense that it would be many small spideys than just a few big'uns. Obviously not just one, this isn't Lord of the Rings.


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm heading over there this weekend to check it out myself.  Really cool.

CLICK HERE for the close up photo.

Eric


----------



## Pulk (Aug 30, 2007)

neat links, those are really cool.


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 30, 2007)

<EDIT Merged threads>

Good photo HERE.

I hope to head out there this weekend, it's only about an hours drive for me.

Eric


----------



## Amanda (Aug 30, 2007)

It reminds me of this article I read months ago...

http://www.cbc.ca/health/story/2002/11/22/spiders021121.html#skip300x250


----------



## syndicate (Aug 30, 2007)

very cool.im wondering if some how this could be caused by unusual weather in the area. like its making a certain species of spider reproduce more or giving there offspring better chances of survival?mabey when there all together the webs become huge like this.i dunno
very interesting tho.make sure to take some pics Eric!


----------



## 8+) (Aug 31, 2007)

etown_411 said:


> Hey, here's another one...
> 
> http://www.flatrock.org.nz/topics/animals/millions_of_tiny_spiders.htm
> 
> I guess this isn't really so uncommon. It makes sense that it would be many small spideys than just a few big'uns. Obviously not just one, this isn't Lord of the Rings.


Halorates ksenius is the spider in this article. The one in Texas is larger. Here is yahoo's: Spiders create giant web. It has a video as well. A park ranger is holding one. It is larger than Halorates ksenius, and she says it has long "mandibles"; which combined with its legs and body, make me think of Tetragnatha. Those don't look like orb webs though...

If you scroll down on that flatrock page there's a cool blurb about a California vineyard that uses Black Widows as natural pest control. Kinda disappointed in what Paul Hillyard had to say, though I imagine they might have taken that one sensational statement out of other comments saying how shy Widows are, and so on.


----------



## Dark (Aug 31, 2007)

I wonder how big the spider who made the web is...

*edit* sorry for stupid comment I read the article after posting, It is probably a ton of tiny spiders =P


----------



## buthus (Aug 31, 2007)

Interesting read...
http://www.texasento.net/Social_Spider.htm


----------



## 8+) (Aug 31, 2007)

"August 29, 2007 - Per photos, the dominant spider is a member of the family Tetragnathidae (Long-jawed Orb Weavers)" Told ya so! ;P


----------



## Tarangela (Aug 31, 2007)

Those are some VERY cool pics!!!


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 31, 2007)

CLICK HERE FOR VIDEO.

Eric


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 31, 2007)

GoTerps said:


> I'm heading over there this weekend to check it out myself.  Really cool.
> 
> CLICK HERE for the close up photo.
> 
> Eric


Awesome be sure to get many pics!  





It's almost like Shelobs web...uh oh


----------



## GoTerps (Sep 6, 2007)

Lots of information can be found HERE.

Eric


----------



## Black Widow88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks alot for all of these links and pics. The first link with the pic of the web was incredible and it reminded me of the web colonies that some spiders make often covering fields with there webs. Yet where I read about these they didn't say what kind of spider did this.

Also this year at camp I came across 4 orchid spider webs in the same bush not too far from each other and also there was also a funnel web spider there too. So do orchid spiders sometimes form mini colonies too? I couldn't get any pics though.

But I thought you guys should know. Plus I wanna know what all of them were doing there in that bush. εĭз

Black Widow88


----------



## GoTerps (Sep 9, 2007)

Images from my field trip to see the web can be found HERE.

Eric


----------



## Black Widow88 (Sep 9, 2007)

You're so lucky to have gone there to see it. Wish I could go....  I hope it's still around by the time I do get to go ( when I turn 18 ). Maybe I'll get to go a little earlier if I get lucky? Hope so! εĭз

Black Widow88


----------

